# They’ve got to be kidding



## muchstuff

$1850 USD


----------



## foxgal

I get how Golden Goose are “pre-scuffed” but this is ridiculous!


----------



## sdkitty

this is a real ad?


----------



## lill_canele

sdkitty said:


> this is a real ad?



I think so. I've seen it around on IG.

It's very extreme. Makes me feel better about my Golden Goose sneakers though


----------



## Deleted 698298

Couldn’t care less… if there are idiots who are willing to spend on this, good for balenciaga


----------



## bibogirl

lill_canele said:


> I think so. I've seen it around on IG.
> 
> It's very extreme. Makes me feel better about my Golden Goose sneakers though




Lol, same.  I always feel a little silly in my GG.  But it feels good knowing there’s someone out there who’s a bigger sucker than me.


----------



## Jaxholt15

What is really for sale is not as trashed as the pic above.  I love Balenciaga and I am not purchasing these, nope.  $1850.00 yikes!


----------



## atlantis1982

Wow...I can't even...Do they come pre-caked with legit mud/dirt/poo or is that just_ fake_ *scoffs* dirt?
I guess this must mean I am trendy as hell, since the only sneakers I now own (I am a heels & wedges lover) are Adidas Samba's that I got when I was 10...And I'll be 40 this year.  (They're so old & stretched out they still fit.)
*But* they are solely for all of my less glamorous chores, like car washing, taking the dog out or cleaning the basement.  And they're not worth $1850!


----------



## hiyou518

I’ve seen the movie. The shoe must be from the scene when they were doing the homeless collection. Lol


----------



## mzbaglady1

muchstuff said:


> $1850 USD
> 
> View attachment 5400688
> View attachment 5400689


This definitely needs to go into the thread just because it's designer what the hell??? LOL!!


----------



## Norm.Core

Jacobim Mugatu x Denma’s Balenciaga


----------



## IntheOcean

Even the retail version is way too trashed, IMO  And the pricetag is completely out of touch with reality.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I do believe that every designer has come out with some odd and overly expensive item that we all are aghast about.  Is it possibly a marketing strategy? This crazy item gets us all to go to the website and while we are there we see something that actually fits into our lifestyle that we love and purchase.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and sadly, there will be idiots who will buy them (especially in LA)!


----------



## bagshopr

Horrible


----------



## SakuraSakura

Homeless chic. If anybody is looking for these let me know - I see them all the time downtown


----------



## CeeJay

lill_canele said:


> I think so. I've seen it around on IG.
> 
> It's very extreme. Makes me feel better about my Golden Goose sneakers though


It’s funny, I’ve never owned a pair of the Golden Goose sneakers (I do like them though), but I have TONS of their “cowboy” boots that I wore like crazy when I lived in Boston.  They are the ONLY boots that I took out West with me; everything else was pitched (including heavy winter coats, heavy scarves, mittens, gloves and hats)!  I kinda wished I had kept a few because, of course, the one year we go to the Tournament of Roses Parade (when we lived in Pasadena and could walk right out onto Colorado), it was FREEZING that day (the year before had seen 80+ degrees weather)!


----------



## CeeJay

CeeJay said:


> .. and sadly, there will be idiots who will buy them (especially in LA)!


I kinda understand now why my good friend who worked at the Balenciaga boutique on Rodeo Drive left.  Not that she was a fan of Alexander Wang’s designs either, but when Demna came on board, she said “Nope - I won’t sell this crap”!!!


----------



## Mimikins24

Make me pine for the good old days in 2007 and 2008 with the beautiful gladiator sandals


----------



## shyla14

It’s almost insulting! Assaulting my senses and then charge $1850. 
Yep, I will judge and question any person who will shell out $1850 because they love the shoe. Lol!


----------



## Sophia Chun

Love Balenciaga but not these...


----------



## jazAna

I find shoes like these pretty offensive ... spending thousands on shoes to pretend like you just fished them out of the dumpster and it's all you could afford (probably while wearing a designer handbag as well). Especially in cities with high poverty levels where people might have actually gotten their clothes from questionable places such as trashcans, it's such a sad thing to see. I love some of the Balenciaga products but things like these are really turning me away from the brand.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and look at the rest of his sh1t!!!


I’m really starting to feel like he is TOTALLY TROLLING us with this crap .. like, seriously?!?!?!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> $1850 USD
> 
> View attachment 5400688
> View attachment 5400689


Designed to see just how stupid women can be so they can laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## southernbelle43

CeeJay said:


> .. and look at the rest of his sh1t!!!
> 
> 
> I’m really starting to feel like he is TOTALLY TROLLING us with this crap .. like, seriously?!?!?!



You nailed it.


----------



## SurlyTemple

Consumer2much said:


> Couldn’t care less… if there are idiots who are willing to spend on this, good for balenciaga


That is crazy!!


----------



## lill_canele

While I kind of see where he's going...
1) Not a fan of the adidas sports wear
2) The way they walk look so aggressive to me.  Like the one in the head-to-toe black sparkle had such an angry walk!

Overall, the sportswear and the aggressive vibe does not really feel that elegant or sophisticated. It does not make me want to buy the clothes despite seeing that some of the silhouettes and cuts are quite nice.


----------



## LostInBal

Is this for real?


----------



## cerulean blue

LostInBal said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> View attachment 5644917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644918
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644919



Yes, it's $1500. It was available for pre-order for a week after the show.


----------



## AnnaLou

Yikes. How to tell when designers are completely out of touch with real people. 

When I was a teen in the 80s it was stylish to have a casual level of lived-in wear to your clothes. it was embarrassing for your shoes or jeans to be too new looking, but it was even more embarrassing to not earn your own rips and scuffs. Anyone who paid money for brand new pre-ripped clothing was considered a pretentious idiot (not including thrifted items of course, just the brand new stuff). 

I know lots of styles are inspired from the past, but this line honestly shows a complete lack of imagination on the part of the designer. It's an old, tired concept without having any redeeming or innovative features. It is fine to embrace a lived-in street wear look, but this is just so over the top that it looks like a joke, as others have pointed out.


----------



## Bratty1919

mzbaglady1 said:


> This definitely needs to go into the thread just because it's designer what the hell??? LOL!!



What thread is this?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Bratty1919 said:


> What thread is this?


This thread is the original.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh. I didn't realize they were sneakers at first, I thought it was a picture of a dead skunk or some other animal.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shelby33 said:


> Oh. I didn't realize they were sneakers at first, I thought it was a picture of a dead skunk or some other animal.
> 
> View attachment 5663256


And I thought the green circle was showing burn marks or a tree bark.  LOL


----------



## HAZE MAT

To understand all of the cheekiness, you must understand Demna's experience with Vetements before he came to Balenciaga.



and also I have learned to appreciate Balenciaga's kickass sense of dark humor-

watch from here


----------



## bagaholica

Wow!!! I have similar looking shoes already lol


----------

